# Is it me, or is this summer worse than the others?



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

At least for me. My mom now is working as a nurse again since my younger brother can stay with us now and my dad works a lot too. Now, all I've done this summer is eat, sleep, cube, computer, tv, and I've gone to friends' houses every once in a while.

But I haven't done anything interesting. More than half of my day is indoors now that I have nobody to drive me anywhere! No mall, no pool, no outside... except for sports, but we haven't explored or anything. The only thing panned for us is to go to Hilton Head Island for a while...

This makes me really pissed.

Come on! Where's the fun! I've been stuck in this house for the past 2 days while my mom and dad are at work and my great aunt can't drive and is too busy taking care of my baby brother and cooking while my sister spends her whole time in the study room playing runescape, and even she's bored! I've had to cancel fun things I could be doing!

And that's my rant.


How are your summers going? (if you have summer break, that is)

On the up side (one of the few so far), I'm getting a new megaminx soon.

EDIT: got it today... stumped on ll corners...


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, my summer is going to be quite good actually. Maybe my best ever. It starts tomorrow, and we are going to France on Sunday for two weeks, then the the US for 1 and a half months. See a red sox game probably, visit family and friends, pick up my v-cube collection (most exciting part)*, and stuff.

But lots of people on facebook say that summer is a drag.

*That was sarcasm, in case you missed it.


----------



## calekewbs (Jun 11, 2009)

yeah, mine's pretty good too. I've hung out with friends a lot more than i used to (probbably because i have more than i used to), I have time to cube and read and everythings going pretty good. That sucks though that yours isn't going too good. my suggestion, just hang with any friends you can. lol.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> Well, my summer is going to be quite good actually. Maybe my best ever. It starts tomorrow, and we are going to France on Sunday for two weeks, then the the US for 1 and a half months. See a red sox game probably, visit family and friends, pick up my v-cube collection (most exciting part)*, and stuff.
> 
> But lots of people on facebook say that summer is a drag.
> 
> *That was sarcasm, in case you missed it.



Lucky... I don't think we've eaten out once this summer.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Jun 11, 2009)

I think I agree, this summer really sucks! First, my school district is being weird. They decided to split up all of the graduating 8th graders into different high schools. That means that half of my friends are going to a different high school than I am!

Also, I think this summer sucks because the weather is screwed up right now....like, its June but I feel cold when I walk outside.......


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, my summer is going to be quite good actually. Maybe my best ever. It starts tomorrow, and we are going to France on Sunday for two weeks, then the the US for 1 and a half months. See a red sox game probably, visit family and friends, pick up my v-cube collection (most exciting part)*, and stuff.
> ...



Dude, I've eaten out like, 3 times in the last 8 months.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

calekewbs said:


> yeah, mine's pretty good too. I've hung out with friends a lot more than i used to (probbably because i have more than i used to), I have time to cube and read and everythings going pretty good. That sucks though that yours isn't going too good. my suggestion, just hang with any friends you can. lol.



That, along with sports, is all I've done fun that is social. Problem is, there's a lack of people to drive me... and my mom (since she's a nurse and all) works in the weekends a lot, when I'm most available.

Oh and soccerking, I guess culture tends to be different in america compared to where you live. Here, it's pretty typical for a family to eat out once in a while.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> calekewbs said:
> 
> 
> > yeah, mine's pretty good too. I've hung out with friends a lot more than i used to (probbably because i have more than i used to), I have time to cube and read and everythings going pretty good. That sucks though that yours isn't going too good. my suggestion, just hang with any friends you can. lol.
> ...



Haha. 

I am american. We are just living in Mali for a couple of years.


----------



## Novriil (Jun 11, 2009)

So far it's just like usual summer  There are no great stuff and no terrible stuff so far. Soon I'll hope to order few cubes, go to work and have fun


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > calekewbs said:
> ...



But you're not in America I guess... maybe my area specifically. Did you live in the suburbs?

I lived in China and we ate out a little less than now.

I was in Japan as a baby, but I know we almost never ate out there. Except for once in a while... but for the most part we cooked our own food.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> soccerking813 said:
> 
> 
> > aznmortalx said:
> ...



Yea, we don't live in the US at this time. But we have a house and property and stuff in a small town in North Carolina. I'm gonna be living there next semester.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



Cool. did you eat out very much there? Wait, by small town, do you mean suburb-ish area or like... rural.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 11, 2009)

soccerking813 said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > soccerking813 said:
> ...



Pretty much rural. But there is mcdonalds and wendys and walmart and stuff.

I think the population of the county is like 20,000.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 11, 2009)

oh. I live in Cincinnati and in the Greater Cincinnati area, there's about 1,00,000 counting like, northern Kentucky, The suburbs around it, and the city itself. So yeah, there's probably going to be cultural differences 

EDIT: population for my county is 845,303


----------



## brunson (Jun 12, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> At least for me. My mom now is working as a nurse again since my younger brother can stay with us now and my dad works a lot too. Now, all I've done this summer is eat, sleep, cube, computer, tv, and I've gone to friends' houses every once in a while.


Wow, I wish my grandparents were still alive and on their farm. You could spend your summers like I did, getting up before dawn to bring the cows in to be milked, muck out the stables and slop the pigs, all before breakfast. *No* TV, *no* malls, *no* cube (yes, the cube had not been invented when I was a kid). Computers were a thing you saw in movies, the only way to talk to anyone but my parents was by writing a letter.

Go outside and build something. Google "how do I build a radio from a razor blade". Holy crap, I can't relate to kids these days.  Mine are so going to hate me when they're your age. 

Them: Daddy, I'm bored.
Me: Here, whittle something with this knife
Them: Daddy, I cut myself!
Me: Rub some dirt on it, it'll be fine.



Seriously, though. Go outside. Build a fort or a treehouse or meet a friend. There have to be other bored kids in your area. Even if they can't solve a cube.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 12, 2009)

brunson said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > At least for me. My mom now is working as a nurse again since my younger brother can stay with us now and my dad works a lot too. Now, all I've done this summer is eat, sleep, cube, computer, tv, and I've gone to friends' houses every once in a while.
> ...



Hmm... different life I suppose. Though I do really want to go outside. Being trapped in a house is not something I fancy.

But if you lived in my neighborhood, there's nothing to do without driving. Sure, there's this nice Greek fast-food-ish restaurant in biking distance and there's a few kids, but most of the kids in my area aren't quite my friends. I play with them sometimes, but my closer friends are away...

I don't think it's the kids that changed from when you were one, but society itself. If computers, cell phones, *cubes* for us addicts, and so many innovative ways to make life easier, than I'm sure all of us kids would be doing what you were doing.


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 12, 2009)

Right now I have a week off (then some more school and then summer break) and I'm already bored out of my mind.

I'll wait till the weather's getting better and then go to the swimming pool a bit more.


----------



## brunson (Jun 12, 2009)

aznmortalx said:


> I don't think it's the kids that changed from when you were one, but society itself. If computers, cell phones, *cubes* for us addicts, and so many innovative ways to make life easier, than I'm sure all of us kids would be doing what you were doing.


I guess the way I see it, computers, cell phones, cubes, etc. don't *preclude* you from doing anything that doesn't involve them.

You'd probably go insane if you came camping with me and my family. None of those things.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 12, 2009)

brunson said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's the kids that changed from when you were one, but society itself. If computers, cell phones, *cubes* for us addicts, and so many innovative ways to make life easier, than I'm sure all of us kids would be doing what you were doing.
> ...



Well, things were introduced, and we adapted!

Believe it or not, I'm a lot less techy than most kids. I mean, not in the sense of knowledge of technology, I know quite a lot more how gadgets work because I'm one of the few kids who still read on their own free will, but I actually have less gadgets than most of my classmates.

I don't have a cell phone, ipod, my own tv, or even a laptop. I don't game too much (at least compared to many of my friends. Last time I pulled out my wii for someting other than wii fit was a month ago) either.

I've gone camping before too... but yeah, back then, with a lack of technology, I'm sure camping would be worse than today.

But yeah, I perfectly agree with you, I'm sure you had a more nature centered life.


----------



## Odin (Jun 12, 2009)

All I’ve done this summer is play PWO (Pokemon world online) and cube.
My parents work 24/7 and i babysit my younger siblings.
Who needs sunlight?
Who needs to see friends?
Who needs to eat?
Who needs to sleep?
I don’t. This summer has been kick butt.


----------



## Dene (Jun 12, 2009)

My summer so far has consisted of work and exams. In 2 days I go back to the winter.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 12, 2009)

Dene said:


> My summer so far has consisted of work and exams. In 2 days I go back to the winter.



That's because you're in nub zealand  Though that does make my summer look nice...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jun 12, 2009)

Meh.........................
My summer has been way too boring. The only fun thing was going to Branson, MO. After that, though, my dad went to China on a business trip, my brother went to a summer scholar's program for college, and I'm alone playing computer games and cubing and being a loser in general.
But pretty soon, I'm gonna really have to start training for cross country and maybe swimming, which will suck also.

It's not like I'm saying that I would rather be in school or anything..........


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 12, 2009)

My summer started today, so I can't tell you anything. I am going to Ohio though. To this: http://www.math.ohio-state.edu/ross/


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 12, 2009)

La-ti-da-di-da... frolicking in the... sounds of people carrying crates of belongings to their cars?

But really, my summer should be awesome. I just got an email about the 3-week EPGY course on AI I'll be a residential counselor for.
And all my friends will be around.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 12, 2009)

This is going to be the busiest summer for me ever (not surprising, since this is the summer between 11th and 12th grade). I have a lot of summer reading work. I will also preview and study ahead on next year's classes. I will also fill out college applications and write the application essays. But before that, I have to read about the colleges, visit them, brush up on my grammar and writing skills, remember my awards and accomplishments... Then I will try to attend at least 1 competition and break a few PB. I also go to lab to do my research everyday and hopefully I can publish a paper by the end of the year. I also plan on expanding my cubing club at school and if that goes well, perhaps host a WCA official competition; but it looks like I won't be able to even start planning that until at least February of next year. I also have to achieve some other random goals. 
Lots of things to do, but I won't enjoy them. This really is busier than during the school year.


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jun 12, 2009)

My summer is about the same, except I can't go to my friend's houses (they live in boulder, I live in louisville, about 10 miles) I do have some sports, but they either start at 6 in the morning, or 6 in the evening. Seriously.


----------



## boiiwonder (Jun 12, 2009)

My summer should be awesome I just finished high school today 

Im looking into what classes i want to take in the fall. I might drive up to nationals and or berkeley with a few friends. The drive up there should be fun.... The whole 8 hours lol


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 12, 2009)

Take up free running/tricking/pakour (I like tricking the most)
GREAT fun for nice weather 
It's winter here though


----------



## joey (Jun 12, 2009)

@OP: Learn to walk. My parents don't drive me anywhere. I live.


----------



## soccerking813 (Jun 12, 2009)

brunson said:


> aznmortalx said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think it's the kids that changed from when you were one, but society itself. If computers, cell phones, *cubes* for us addicts, and so many innovative ways to make life easier, than I'm sure all of us kids would be doing what you were doing.
> ...



I can totally agree with you there. I went camping with one of my friends once, and they had a trailer. That was the first time I had ever even been in a trailer. But they also brought like, their xbox and ps2, and all we did was pretty much those things, and bike.

But whenever we go camping in florida with all of my mom's family, the only technology we take is a rechargeable radio, flashlights, and watches.

Kids don't get out enough today. I doubt many of them could survive for a few days on their own in the forest.


----------



## pjk (Jun 12, 2009)

Why not go on a long bike trip? Pack a tent into your backpack and hop on a mountain bike. Or go find a job that works outside all the time. Be productive, or have the time of your life. Enjoy it while it is here, seriously, you will regret it.

My summer has been awesome so far: a lot of traveling, some fishing, some boarding down 400 foot sand dunes, cubing, making money, playing in an ice hockey league, and I plan to skydive later this summer.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2009)

My summer should be pretty fun.

For the first (past) week of summer, I just chilled, babysat, and browsed the net, just to kind of relax.
That week ended with a mario party party at a friend's house that is moving, followed by some Halo, of course.

Over the next week, I plan to organize my room a bit, and get Visual Studio (right now I have it on a VPC...that's not good enough) as well as various other programming tools to play with throughout the summer, and maybe get some cubing in there whenever parentals aren't home (they hate the noise & think that I cube too much...I cube about 20 mins a day, but browse this site like 2hr a day...odd).

After that, I plan to get my Calc. extra credit started, and slowly work on that. Next I plan to write. I realized my love for writing a good bit into the past school year, but never really had enough spare time to really get into it. I plan to write mainly short stories and songs, but will also be starting a novel. I plan to spend quite some time each day writing this novel, and I think that many people would appreciate it.

This novel will be a cubing novel (!yes. seriously), and once done, will be able to be free downloaded as a .pdf file. I'm still thinking up ideas for the book, and would love suggestions.

During the last two weeks of summer, I'll get school supplies and get ready for school.

Hanging out with friends and playing guitar will of couse fall into the summer as well, just none of it has been thought of.


----------



## GreenDragon (Jun 12, 2009)

That sucks, you know... for you. My summer is gonabe board and will consised of learning. -.- (My mom forces me to write over the summer even thou I almost got a 4.0, (Got a B+ in sciense) Well aty least im going to get to come to some camps.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2009)

GreenDragon said:


> That sucks, you know... for you. My summer is gonabe board and will consised of learning. -.- (My mom forces me to write over the summer even thou I almost got a 4.0, (Got a B+ in sciense) Well aty least im going to get to come to some camps.



*you* got a 4.0 GPA? In what, fifth grade?

Sure, I could understand what you said there, but before actually reading the paragraph, I was already spotting out spelling and grammar mistakes.

"gona" isn't a word
board -> bored or boring
consised -> consist
"My summer will be bored" - really? Do you realize what you're saying?
"sciense" ??? WTF?
im -> "I'm"
come->go


----------



## Odin (Jun 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> GreenDragon said:
> 
> 
> > That sucks, you know... for you. My summer is gonabe board and will consised of learning. -.- (My mom forces me to write over the summer even thou I almost got a 4.0, (Got a B+ in sciense) Well aty least im going to get to come to some camps.
> ...



Stop flaming people for spelling and grammar.
So what if he wrote a bad paragraph? You are still able to read it, get over it.
And if you don’t want to see such a massacre of the English language, then don’t look at it!
Ontopic : I might go out of town


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 12, 2009)

What? It's summer already? As an adult in the UK IT industry during a recession I'm working all the hours pob sends for no pay to try and keep my company from collapsing. What I'd give for the opportunity to be bored (an opportunity that I wouldn't waste!)


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2009)

Odin said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > GreenDragon said:
> ...


Why? Is progress not accepted on these forums?
If I made a mistake, I'd like to know about it, so I don't do it again.

Plus, it seems extremely ironic to me that he say that he *almost* got a 4.0GPA, but he writes like this.


----------



## Odin (Jun 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...



Lets stop this before this thread goes up in flames.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> If I made a mistake, I'd like to know about it, so I don't do it again.
> Plus, it seems extremely ironic to me that he say*s* that he *almost* got a 4.0GPA, but he writes like this.



Um, you made a mistake there -- be sure you don't do it again


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 12, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Stachuk1992 said:
> 
> 
> > If I made a mistake, I'd like to know about it, so I don't do it again.
> ...


Thank you. It should have been "said."


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jun 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> msemtd said:
> 
> 
> > Stachuk1992 said:
> ...


I guess *I* made a mistake - however, I _don't_ wanna hear about it!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 12, 2009)

pjk said:


> Why not go on a long bike trip? Pack a tent into your backpack and hop on a mountain bike. Or go find a job that works outside all the time. Be productive, or have the time of your life. Enjoy it while it is here, seriously, you will regret it.
> 
> My summer has been awesome so far: a lot of traveling, some fishing, some boarding down 400 foot sand dunes, cubing, making money, playing in an ice hockey league, and I plan to skydive later this summer.



Meh... I do that once in a while since I live next to a park. Not to mention my area is somewhat slopy so it's a bother.

I'm a little too young to get a job though =D


----------

